# How We Roll



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Allow me to take this opportunity to apologize to all my LumberJock friends who are supporters of the teams that the MIGHTY, MIGHTY CHICAGO BEARS are going to steam roll this season on their way to a HUGE Super Bowl victory!!!

The banner hanging from my shop says it all baby!!!

The Lombardi Trophy is coming home to Chicago this year !!

Lets hear it Jocks, who is your team and why are they going to go all the way?!


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

So in this foot ball you speak of, is there real bears? because that sounds interesting


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

sweet, I wish real bears were involved in football. My team is the Winnipeg Blue Bombers, oh wait that's the Canadian Football League…I don't follow the NFL.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Not so much … the score is still 13 to 9. The Lombardi trophy still belongs in Title Town.

Q: Why can't a Chicago Bear get into his own driveway?
A: Someone painted an end zone on it

-Gerry


----------



## schuft (Apr 6, 2011)

What would that be like, to have more wood than tools. Wow.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Lets all bookmark this and make a note to come back in January…..


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Man, you got a lot of lumber. (makes sad face and puts head down).
My fiance's from Chicago, so I'm covered there.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

Ndamukong Suh is going to finish the job he started on Cutler last year, and the refs won't be able to rob Calvin of a game winning TD again.

Bears in third place in the NFCN and the Lions go on to challenge for a Wildcard.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Oooooo….Gerry…..oooooo


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

If the Bears looked as good as your shop, they might actually still be playing in January.

Go Saints!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm with you

GO BOARDS !


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Da Bears! Love their style and history but just dont think Cutler has the "stuff" to get em to the prmise land.
Norm or Ditka? Tommy Mac or Ditka? 
KC Chiefs fan here … and heres my guarantee the Chargers dont take the AFC West.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

My wife and her family are from Chicago, I on the other hand am a steelers fan, but love the Bears by association as well. Plus the Fridge was playing when I was growing up. I have this prediction: The bears demise for the 2012 season will rest on the shoulders of one player…. Jay Cutler. He will probobly develop some kind of magical injury he received while taking part in underwater basketweaving… or maybe a playoff game.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Tell you what… we'll let you keep the bears banner as long as you give us that lumber stash!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

The Wallabies to *************** the Kiwis.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

+1 what Chris said. You can have the trophy if you give me the wood.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

You guys aren't going to believe this, but there is twice as much wood stacked behind the workbench as there is on the left side of the shop.
(There was a huge dead-space behind my bench cabinets that I filled.)
AND, I have about four times as much under wraps at my older brother's house up north.
90% of it is shipping crates and cut offs but I make do with a LOT of glue-ups.
And with my mediocre skill level, getting it all free fit the bill well.

And Gerry, that was cold man, cold…lol


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Lifelong Texan (DFW) and Dallas Cowboy fan here…though I'm not optimistic this year. There are no good, veteran guys in the trenches and they have a very suspect secondary. They will lead the cowboys to a 7-9 season…that's my prediction, sorry to say.

At least I have my Texas Rangers and my world champion Mavericks!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Good one Gerry!!!!


----------



## rsain (Aug 3, 2011)

Grumpy: Those Wallabies got nothing on my Springboks. :-D

- ryan


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

My team: Seattle Seahawks…...Destination: toilet bowl….....(he said softly)


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Lions, Tigers and bears, Oh my !


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Charlie-Your Saints played a heck of a game last night!

Woodwrecker-You think that was cold? Just wait til Christmas Night.

For those of you who think the Super Bowl is that game they play in January or February … the REAL Super Bowl is when the Bears play the Packers at Lambeau Field. There's a lot of history there … two of the oldest teams in pro football that have a total of 22 NFL championships between them.

-Gerry


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Well last night provided one heck of an interesting game. I cant say that there was much defense being played but the Pack Attack is alive and well. That rookie was electric.

Any fantasy football gurus out there? Maybe next year we throw up a LJ FFL league.


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm with jeremy!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

We have to Bleed Blue till high school football is over. No time for the pros.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I grew up in Wisconsin and have been a Packer Backer ever since my dad TOLD me I was.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Jim-Being a Packer fan is not a sometime thing … it is an all the time thing!

-Gerry


----------



## Samwise (Mar 28, 2011)

Come on…We all know this years Super Bowl is going to go to the Seattle Seahawks! At least that's what happens in my dreams…


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

Well I am a Miami fan so I haven't had much to cheer about since Dan Marino went to the playoffs every year just to get put out in the first round but I still love him. I guess we are so bad right now that I will have to stoop so low to bring up the only undefeated team ever in the NFL. Many have several super bowls but only one can lay claim to the perfect season.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Blakep-One of the funniest things to see is in the Minneapolis Metrodome … the Vikings list their 'Playoff Appearances'!

I'm sure somebody deep in the bowels of Lambeau Field keeps track of such things, but the only thing that really counts is the 13 championships the Packers have listed on the Ring of Honor in the stadium.

Sorry … just had to rub it in.

-Gerry


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

haha I give you permission to rub it in Gerry. I watch a lot more college football than NFL these days but that wasn't a good weekend either as i'm a Mississippi State fan and we let Auburn beat us. Maybe I should just quit watching football all together haha


----------



## dpwalker (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry Eric but if you happened to watch the New Orleans vs Green Bay game, you got to see a preview of this years Super Bowl. Go Saints!


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

Grumpy & rsain, dream on, you guys realy are away with thr farries.
I thought Bears lived in the bush :: )))) 
Man you got some timber in that shop


----------



## cloakie1 (May 29, 2011)

spring bok all black final could go either way but my money is on the ab's…england third and maybe ireland 4th…


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

yer in florida 'an 'rootin for da bears?
I grew up on da nort side 'bout 2 blocks from Wrigley.
I still live 'bout tirty miles nort of da city. 
Are you what day calls one a dem transplants?
If so, where did ya grow up?
Da Nort side….....Sout side….....Wes side
Ya no der ain't no east side….....Dats da lake.
Hey! was you kiddy corner from a tavern in Bucktown? Or above one?
Or maybe ya lived in a "Bungalow" in Rogers Park?
Give us the scoop.
I gotta place in St. Pete Beach for da winter. Screw the plows in Cha-ca-go


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Yo Jim, south side, buddy boy.
Sox fan and Bears fan from way back.
(Cubs?! Who the hell are they?!)
You take off your hat as you drive past Soldier Field.
Archer & Harlem, Joe's market has the best beef.
Cop on the border of the big city for over 30 years.
I could tell ya some stories, but if your from the city, ya probably seen it all too.
No where like Lake Shore Drive in June.
(ahh, the joggers…..) 

I'm down south for keeps now. And I hung the shovel up on the wall just to remember what I DON'T miss!


----------



## woodzy (Jan 24, 2011)

Saints and Pack look good after game one. 
I would like to see the Cowboys go all the way. 
But as long as Romo feels the need to put the ball on the ground big game after big game … ... well i just don't buy there chances.

Great topic


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

*Saints 30* Bears 13
More sacks than a Idaho potato farm


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

That's the truth Greg.
It was like a replay of last year.
Cutler isn't going to last very long under that kind of punishment.


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

Bad news Chief fans, the PAC 12 just declined Kansas City's application to join the conf. Uhg, how did Haley make this team this bad.


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry dpwalker but I will place a bet that that super bowl matchup won't happen since they are both in the NFC. I'm not a fan of either team and hate New England but if I had to predict the super bowl today I would saw Lions and Patriots.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Stevie … Haley decided to treat the preseason like a walk through and here we are acting like its still a walk through with pads. All the while the other team is full speed. I could not be any more distruaght over all the injuries to the Chiefs …


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Eric, since Greg already chimed in about yesterday's score, I won't pile on. The refs might throw a flag for unnecessary roughness.


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

^^
I hear that. The sad part is I can't see a game on the schedule that's winnable right now. Cassel looked shell shocked on the sidelines. Charles going down is a GIANT hit. And here is KC they have the audacity to run Chiefs commercials saying "were back" just to add insult to injury.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Good luck after that 2nd half performance against the Saints, I believe i slept through it all snoring and roaring like a bear in his den….lol Jay Cutler needs major help in staying on his feet and will never last the season without a O-LINE. sorry reality check…BC


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

The best part about being a born and bred Packer fan who migrated to Chicago is that for every person who stops by my office on a Friday to talk trash… No wait, most Monday's are real quiet on that front.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

I am a Vikings fan and a Seahawks fan, and I will not find much joy this year. My year is pretty much summed up with the news early on that Minnesota got rid of T. Jackson and then two days later that Seattle had picked him up.
Why would you sign a QB with 22 TD's and 25 INT's. 
Both of my teams starting out 0 and 2. I can't support the Bears, but I don't think they will be going to the playoffs anyway. The NCFN will be won by the Packers and the Lions may get a wild card.
The Seahawks might win a couple of games against NFCW opponents but that's as far as they will get. Minnesota
will finish around five hundred. Well there are my predictions, will find out in Jan. if they are any good.
I think the plan for the Hawks is to suck for Luck.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

There is a Vikings fan in the office next to mine … so far today, I have asked him four times how the Vikings did yesterday. I know they lost … I just love to hear him say it!

I don't make predictions … an old acquaintance of mine (who was the starting center for the champions of the first two Super Bowls) told me once that in the NFL, the margin between the very worst and the very best on any given Sunday was razor thin.

-Gerry


----------



## dpwalker (Aug 25, 2010)

Cutler being rattled is fully understandable. He had no protection & was hurried, knocked down or sacked on too many plays for him not to be rattled & upset. It was his butt hitting the ground & I am sure that got old real fast for him. Although I do agree that a leader should stay calm during the storm. Maybe he just forgot that? On the other hand, the Saint's defense played a lot better yesterday than in week 1 so I can't put it all on the Bear's offensive line


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

"The Lombardi Trophy is coming home to Chicago this year !!"

*That is if the Houston Texans make Chicago a stop on their VICTORY TOUR!*

Q: Did you hear the new penalty for speeding in Illinois?

A: On the first offense they give you Bears tickets, and on the second offense, they make you use them.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Making predictions can be pretty futile. You can generally name a few teams that are better than average, and a few that are below average. But as far as going deep into the playoffs, an awful lot of it is just a matter of who gets the most lucky bounces and the fewest key injuries.

As for Cutler, my view of him from watching him over the years is that he has a great arm, but get's rattled under pressure. The offensive line might not be the greatest, but you can't put it all on them. A guy like Brady, for instance, will eat you alive if you blitz him constantly because he reacts quickly, sees what's coming, and gets the ball off to an open guy. Cutler is only at his best when he can stand in the pocket and see the routes develop. No matter how good your o-line is, you can't expect a guy to block more than one man at a time. So the key to defending Cutler is to rush him from various angles and keep him off balance. As long as he is not comfortable in the pocket, he will rarely hurt you.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Charlie, making predictions is only futile, if you really expect to be correct. I think my predictions are at least as accurate as everyone who has predicted the end of the world would fall on a specific date(where the date has passed)..

As long as I am typing this I may as well make another prediction. The Seahawks will go to the Super Bowl.
Heck they're rich, they can afford the tickets, and I hear they like watching a good game.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

Aaron Rogers and Greg jennings will lead the pack to another SB win this year (and Driver, and Raji, and Nelson, and Finley, and Matthews, and Woodson, and Crosby, and Hawk, and Cobb… OMG too much talent to list!!!)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Kevin-Raji sacked Newton 4 times yesterday … that's 337+ pounds of rompin, stompin … you know the rest!

-Gerry


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive gotta say that GB picked a gem with BJ Raji … the only better down lineman in the league is Suh, hes a freak.

Packers looked ok this week, little slow in the first half but came back and played well in the second half. Id be afraid if i were the packers against a team with a coupel of good corners, the running game aint what it used to be. But then again did they even run the ball in the Super Bowl last year.

Viking - i like the Texans this year. Ben Tate is going to steal Fosters thunder and finally you guys made enough moves to solidify your D. Look out.

My misery known as the Kansas City Chiefs continues …..


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

OK, I'm over the hurt of watching the Saints game. 
(and yeah, it was pretty freakin brutal in the second half. I bet Cutler was covered head to toe in Ben Gay after that one..groan)
BUT, my Bears are gonna, whack, pack, smack & stack those cheeseheads this Sunday. WOOF WOOF !!!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

OK woodwrecker, it's official. You're delusional. Seek help immediately!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It's the NFL and anything can happen. I'd love to see the Bears bounce back and beat the Pack (thinking of possible playoff ramifications down the line), but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

Prediction time. Pack 38, Bears 10. Bet a good quality chisel on it Eric! Postage included! Might even give you some points.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I can't do that to you Kev.
Cause it ain't gonna be pretty.
Most of the Packers defense are going to need oxygen after trying to catch up to Matt Forte all day, and Arron Rogers is going to see how nice our local emergency room is !
WOOF WOOF WOOF!
GO BEARS!
34 to 3 Bears!
(we'll give'em the 3 on a field goal just to be nice).


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Kevin and Eric: I hope your two teams kill each other. Less competition for the Saints at the end of the season.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

Go Pack. That's all I'm gonna say. See you guys Christmas day at Lambeau!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Yup … the REAL Super Bowl this year will be December 25th in Green Bay.

-Gerry


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Kevin & gerry:
Getting a lot of static over the computer.
Couldn't read your messages….
They probably said GO BEARS, right?
Thanks!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm a lifelong SC Gamecock fan, so trust me - I know about losing. So I don't rub it in on anyone. I'll just say the Pack looks like they'll be hard to stop this year. I hope the Bears play well and don't lose again until Dec. 25th. That will be a great game to watch on Christmas Day.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

At half-time, Lovey told the TV sideline reporter that the Bears hadn't played their best football yet.

Wonder what they're waiting for?

-Gerry


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, you guys got past those pesky Panthers today. Forte was a beast today and Hester is definitely a game-changer. "Da Bears" looked pretty good today. Not as good as my Packers look against the Bronco's right now though!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

and the Chiefs got off the schnide !!!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Does anybody kn ow how the Vikings did today?

-Gerry


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, Eric…. I want to thank your boys for beating the Panthers today. Of course you have my hometown Tulane man Forte to thank!


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

"Does anybody kn ow how the Vikings did today?" 
Yes, yes I do know. :-( And worse yet they lost to KC.
And I also watched the Seahawks go down. The only good thing was that they looked like they may become competitive.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Mel-"... they lost to KC."

Yeah, I knew that already. I just love to hear it/read it over and over again.!

-Gerry


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

^Love it.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

+1 Stevie


----------

